# Hendrefoilan House - Jan 16



## robbohkd (Jan 31, 2016)

This has got to be my favourite mission so far!
I spent my first year in university just down the road from this site.
Having been browsing the listed buildings at risk list my curiosity was aroused so me and my pal decided to check it out.
The site itself is pretty secluded and the only person we saw was a dog walker in the gardens whilst we were upstairs. 
The building itself is on pretty tight lockdown with all the lower windows boarded up. On a last ditch circle of the building a sly dirty access was spotted and in we went.
Upon getting to the ground floor we spotted the lights were on and what seemed to be sensors for an alarm system. This raised the paranoia about security etc. so we got ourselves around the building as quickly as we could.
Inside the place has been stripped of pretty much all of its contents with very little remaining other than the fixtures and the kitchen.
It struck me a little bit whilst exploring the house, what a shame it was to see it falling into a worsening state. Water has penetrated the roof now which is affecting the quality of some of the floors upstairs.

Anyway enough from me.

*A little History*

If it wasn’t for sex discrimination, Hendrefoilan House might have avoided its present purgatory. Commissioned by Welsh industrialist and MP Lewis Llewellyn Dillwyn, Hendrefoilan House was built in 1853 by William B Colling on the site of a medieval farmhouse of the same name. When Dillwyn died, his talented novelist daughter was not allowed to inherit; the house went to his nephew and thence to a series of private owners.

The Grade II* Hendrefoilan House was taken over by the university in the 1960s. It has been used for accommodation and teaching, and latterly for nothing at all. Water floods down the outside walls, leading to damp on the inside. Lead thefts indicate that criminals are aware of it.

We urge the owner, Swansea University, to repair this impressive building and keep it safe until its future is secure. An institution devoted to learning should have more respect for a building symbolic of Wales’s industrial history and culture. (Hendrefoilan House, Sketty, Swansea - The Victorian Society)

Enjoy the snaps 


DSC03606 by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03602 (2) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03599 - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03597 by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03596 (2) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03595 (2) by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03593 (2) by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03591 (3) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03589 (3) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03588 (3) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03584 (3) by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03582 (4) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03581 (2) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03579 (2) - Copy - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03578 (3) - Copy - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03573 (4) - Copy - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03572 (2) - Copy - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03571 (3) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03570 (2) - Copy - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03569 - Copy - Copy (2) by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03563 (3) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03560 copy - Copy (2) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03559 (2) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03555 (3) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03552 (5) - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


DSC03551 (3) - Copy - Copy by Robbo HKD, on Flickr


Thanks for looking


----------



## Bones out (Jan 31, 2016)

What a beautiful building. That milk looks fresh.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 31, 2016)

Very impressive looking place! Great photos


----------



## tazong (Jan 31, 2016)

What a fantastic explore - great piccys - I would love to come here


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice to see this place again, been here a few times


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a bit different.love that piano and that staircase


----------



## mookster (Jan 31, 2016)

I like that, another one added to the list.


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2016)

You got some lovely shots there Rob but I wouldn't hold me breath for it being saved, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2016)

That is an absolute beauty! Really enjoyed the write up too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## robbohkd (Feb 1, 2016)

Bones out said:


> What a beautiful building. That milk looks fresh.



I did notice the milk. Definitely looks like it hasn't turned there!


----------



## robbohkd (Feb 1, 2016)

Once again thanks for the feedback. I didn't think the photos would be any good as we didn't want to spend too much time in there. Definitely going to have to go back for another look


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome building! Your right it does need saving, too nice to lose.


----------



## byker59 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you - what a cracking building - wonder what is was like when original owner was in residence?


----------



## suzy32 (Feb 24, 2016)

loving the look of the pics and hope to visit here very soon ...


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 25, 2016)

Brilliant repost, thanks


----------



## andylen (Apr 17, 2016)

The milk has now gone off !!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry to necro this but the house suffered a fire on Sunday night, not sure what sort of state it's in now.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 30, 2022)

Sean of Wales said:


> Sorry to necro this but the house suffered a fire on Sunday night, not sure what sort of state it's in now.



Man there seems to be a lot of that going on at the min


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 30, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> Man there seems to be a lot of that going on at the min


Yup, unfortunately. As far as I know the place was secure and even in the process of being done up, so whether this was an accident or a deliberate arson I dunno. Not even sure what the current state of the building is :/


----------

